
Gatsby, Open Source React-Based Static Site Generator, Gets Commercial Backing - dabber
https://thenewstack.io/gatsbyjs-the-open-source-react-based-ssg-creates-company-to-evolve-cloud-native-website-builds/
======
subpixel
Enabling incremental builds - where changing one thing doesn't require your
1000+ page site to rebuild entirely - is the holy grail for this category of
tool.

I read this move by Gatsby as 'incremental builds as a service', which is
quite exciting, fears of vendor lock-in notwithstanding.

------
dergachev
Huge congrats to Kyle and the team! I'm very excited about this.

------
jazoom
>Gatsby Inc.quickly found backing from San Francisco-based Trinity Ventures.

